# [SOLVED] NO Overclocking required...



## inwell (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello,

I just purchased a AMD FX8150 with ASUS M5A97 R2.0

I read my forums about how these CPU and board can be overclocked...

But if i want to run PC at stock settings without any changes, will the BIOS settings RESET to optimized /or Default settings will work ..?

regards


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: NO Overclocking required...*

Yes, you can get back your original BIOS setting by using the Reset to Default key. However, if you have made other changes that you want to keep, just set the CPU settings back to "auto" in the AI tweaker section of your BIOS menu. Refer to chapter 3.4 of your manual.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: NO Overclocking required...*

OC'ing is basically a waste of time on newer CPU's and it voids warranties.
If you feel the need to make any changes, use only the Bios.
Using the "Default" Bios settings is usually the best option.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with OC'ing as long as you have read up about it and you are willing to take that risk .. and learn.


----------

